# Formular in PopUp Window absenden und Hauptfenster reloaden



## KICK (3. Mai 2004)

Hi,

ich habe eine Seite ohne Frames. Auf dieser Seite befindet sich ein Link, der ein PopUp öffnet. In diesem PopUp ist wiederum eine Seite mit Formular. Jetzt möchte ich gerne, dass nach dem absenden des Formulars

1. das PopUp Fester geschloßen und
2. das Hauptfenster (wo sich eigentlich der PopUp Link befindet) reloadet bzw aktualisiert wird.

Ich glaube mit Frames wäre sowas recht einfach zu realisieren, weil man dem Frame ja einen eindeutigen Namen geben kann, aber hat jemand einen Tipp, wie sowas auch ohne Frames funktioniert bzw. ist so etwas überhaupt möglich ohne Frames?


----------



## Quaese (3. Mai 2004)

Hi,

füge die nachfolgende Funktion in Dein PopUp ein.

```
function schliessen(){
    opener.location.reload();
    self.close();
    return true;
}
```
Dieses Script rufst Du in einem Submit-Button auf.

```
<input type="Submit" value="submit" onSubmit="schliessen()">
```
So sollte es eigentlich funktionieren.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## KICK (3. Mai 2004)

Hi,

ich hatte schon eine Lösung vor deiner Antwort gefunden (fast ident mit deiner Lösung) und vergessen, es hier rein zu posten. Meine Lösung würde aber sowieso nicht hier ins Forum passen, da das ganze schon mit PHP "zusammenspielt".

Auf alle Fälle, vielen Dank für deine Hilfe


----------

